# FANTASY BASS



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Greetings everyone. I've created a Fantasy Bass League for us upper-midwesterners. You can log on and create your entry at the following web addres: http://games.espn.go.com/basschallenge/bass/frontpage

It takes a minute or so to get set up. The league is *"Dak-Sota Fantasy BASS"* So when you get signed in at ESPN you know what to look for.

Hope to see some of you there!


----------

